# A Warning From Microsoft On 7/07/21



## fmdog44 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yesterday I saw an item on TV but not sure which channel. It said Microsoft has been hit with something that users should go on their website to download a program that will block this thing from infecting their computers. Now, I see no mention of this alert from Microsoft anywhere and I have looked everywhere.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 8, 2021)

Microsoft issues urgent security warning: Update your PC immediately​https://www.cnn.com/2021/07/07/tech/microsoft-security-update/index.html


----------



## Nathan (Jul 8, 2021)

Read the article, glad I don't use Windows!


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 8, 2021)

Thank you Aunt Bea. I have Windows 7 & I’ll look for thePatch the article mentioned.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jul 8, 2021)

I read that the patch failed to fix the vulnerability. 

https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/ne...ntnightmare-patch-fails-to-fix-vulnerability/


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 8, 2021)

My computer automatically updated itself after this was published.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

Snippet taken from an article I just finished reading on this.

_*"It is only a risk for computers where authenticated users have remote access. E.g. file shares on servers joined to a domain or a small workgroup setup where another computer has access to the file shares (and printer shares, if they exist) on a computer on the network.
Essentially the attacker needs to have a basic level of authentication on the shares. If they don’t know authentication details the attack isn’t possible.*_

*Having a windows computer on a home network without sharing setup or having a windows computer directly on the internet is unaffected".*


----------



## Devi (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks, @Aunt Marg -- that's a "tiny" little detail omitted from the articles.


----------



## Geezerette (Jul 8, 2021)

Thanks from me too. My computer is free standing, no networks at all. Just internet connection.


----------



## Devi (Jul 8, 2021)

I disabled the Print Spooler service in Windows, which deals with _multiple _documents being sent to the printer. If Microsoft fixes the issue, I'll re-enable the Print Spooler.

In case anyone is interested -- this is kind of long as it gives several methods of disabling the service. I just scrolled down to the "Turn off Print Spooler from System Configuration" section, which is about 3/4 of the way down the page:

How to Disable Print Spooler Service in Windows 10 & 11
https://windowsloop.com/how-to-disable-print-spooler-service-in-windows-10-11/


----------



## Devi (Jul 8, 2021)

P.S. My husband's Windows 10 updated today. Normally, Windows updates are on a Tuesday, so it appears that Microsoft was pushing out something outside of the normal schedule. (I'm too lazy to look up what it was.)


----------



## Kadee (Jul 8, 2021)

I used my old slow laptop this morning for 10 mins , that’s still running on XP because of my embroidery machine programs ,so it’s protection would be well out of date
luckily I have anything that’s important backed up should anything happen to it .

I’d love to buy a new laptop but  wouldn’t be able to operate my outdated software for my sewing machine if I did so I’m stuck with a dinosaur  operating system
or pay up to $5.000 to replace my machine and about $1.000 for the software programs
which I rarely use but I like to use if I want to make something using the embroidery.

Made this Mug rug a few days ago



I mainly use my iPad / phone


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 8, 2021)

Kadee46 said:


> I used my old slow laptop this morning for 10 mins , that’s still running on XP because of my embroidery machine programs ,so it’s protection would be well out of date
> luckily I have anything that’s important backed up should anything happen to it .
> 
> I’d love to buy a new laptop but  wouldn’t be able to operate my outdated software for my sewing machine if I did so I’m stuck with a dinosaur  operating system
> ...


Is that adorable or what!

Beautiful work, Kadee!


----------

